# My alternative to RX glasses or lasix



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been doing the endmyopia.org program for a few months now, and have improved my eyesight to the point where I don't need correction in the daytime (My vision wasn't that bad to start). I still need a little correction at night, and under-canopy where the light is pretty dim. It's great to know that myopia is in many cases reversible. And great to think I won't have to deal with correction anymore.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Use good light, ie not artificial.
Use more light, we are all getting older
Reduce stressful use, ie minimize repetitive use by taking breaks
If you use corrective lenses, use them correctly


----------

